# Blind spot monitoring volume



## arctic9048 (Mar 31, 2016)

So, I looked through the manual and I'm guessing it can't be done because all I saw was how to turn it on/off but I was wondering if there was a way to change the volume of the blind spot warning.

I have a 2016 SL.

Thanks


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Look for a trimpot
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trimmer_(electronics)
on the circuit board. 

It may be a volume control. Mark it before you move it.


----------



## arctic9048 (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay -- thank you. I don't think I really want to start messing with that because I'm not very good with that kind of stuff to begin with. I wish it was a little louder but it's fine.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

arctic9048 said:


> I wish it was a little louder but it's fine.


Depending on your configuration you could make a horn like on these
https://www.pinterest.com/bamamade/victrola-vixen/
things.

It works like a megaphone, which will almost certainly make the sound louder. For the shape, I'd try to copy the conical shape shown in the pic. Make a cardboard mockup first.

The frequency of these audible indicators (Sonalert is one brand name) is designed to match the sensitivity of the ear, so if you are the only one with a problem a hearing test may be in order.

If the volume is accidentally set too low on your vehicle only (listen to other vehicles on the lot) then your dealer may have to tweak it. 
Definitely write on the repair order "No other work authorized" even if you have to write on top of the fine print crowding the signature line.

This may be a safety related issue, ask the Center for Auto Safety.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

I wish it was louder too. Would have saved us some money. Hopefully nissan checks these posts to see what people want.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's another way to fix it.
mike amplifier speaker kit - Google Search

The trick is, how many watts into a small speaker are needed to overcome vehicle background noise for most people? 
Evidently Nissan muffed this calculation.


----------

